# Hand Held Salt Spreader



## menchhofer (Jan 30, 2003)

Tried using my hand seed spreader today to spread rock salt. Did not work obviously as the pcs are just just a little too large.

I would like to get feedback on a good hand held spreader, not the 40-50 lb type...just a small hand spreader for a couple short sidewalks...Anyone have or use something that works properly?

Thanks


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

I use my matching scoobey-doo salt and pepper shaker! 

ok now guys really, they do have the handheld spreaders a home depot or my personal favorite Menards! back by the lawn and garden supplies.


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

I just use a $20 Scotts lawn spreader. It works fine for sidewalks, and you can just grab a few handfulls out of the hopper for stairs.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

When I got stuck on a sidewalk crew I used one of those red fertilizer spreader organ grinder types. Didnt like it.......I didnt like sucking salt dust and it was a pain to put on/take off. 

The quickest I found was a small waste can held in one hand on the chest and kinda flinging it out with the other hand. 

Put a big tupperwear tub in the trailer and mixed about 50/50 rock salt and majic or mirical melt or what ever brand of mag cloride stuff I had. Had the tub filled with rock salt and dumped a bag on top and just scooped em both out. Majic stuff cuts it fast but seems to go bye bye quicker than the rock and the rock sticks around longer and is cheap. 

The organ grinder deal worked well for large stuff with one guy sitting on the back of a four wheeler.


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

*Hand Held Spreader*

I have an account were the sidewalks are short and a walk behind spreader just wastes to much salt/calcium. I've also tried the hand held seed spreader you get from the home improvement stores but, your right, it doesn't work to well with rock salt. So.....I took an empty container of washer fluid and cut the bottom of it off. With the cap still on you can use the handle to scoop salt/calcium/etc. out of your spreader on your truck or it even works great if you just open the bag at the top and scoop it direct out of the bag. Just my two cents.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Would a drop spreader work for narrow sidewalks???

Derek


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

the kind with the little wheels that drive it? 

The wheel driven stuff slides on the ice/snow too much to be usefull IMO


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

Hey Menchhofer,  
I've been using those containers that they sell at Home Cheapo with Calcium Chloride, holds about 5lbs? and has a big mouth top on it with slots cut out. Can walk along and shake out what you need pretty fast. Saw some today , about $5 each.


----------

